# Alberta $'s HELP



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

I relocated to Edmonton, Alberta for the next year and food, along with everything else, is awful pricey. Chicken thighs at Costco run around $2,75/lb. skinless chicken breast run about $8/lb and ground beef runs $10/lb (or something like that). I can't fins any canned mackerel and frozen chicken breast run about $7/lb. 

Anyone up in these parts have any advice?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My advice would be hunt for a deer.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Try a farmers' market and see if you can get a hook up for farm fresh stuff. You might be able to talk them into a bulk discount. Or you might be able to buy a whole or 1/2 cow or pig.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WirelessG said:


> I relocated to Edmonton, Alberta for the next year and food, along with everything else, is awful pricey. Chicken thighs at Costco run around $2,75/lb. skinless chicken breast run about $8/lb and ground beef runs $10/lb (or something like that). I can't fins any canned mackerel and frozen chicken breast run about $7/lb.
> 
> Anyone up in these parts have any advice?


Welcome to my nightmare.

Just down the way in Calgary. Hit the Walmart sales and the small grocery stores. I think there is still a Family Foods in Edmo, they run awesome meat sales. Get yourself a freezer. Make flyers your best friend. Save On runs pretty good sales as well. I steer clear of Safeway, Coop and Sobeys but I make a point to take a wander through once a week and check the in store specials. 
Where did you relocate from?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

is that per pound or per kilogram?


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Those would be per pound. 

We're in Calgary and buy from two businesses, one is The Complete K9 (http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Complete-K9-and-Boarding-Kennel/116286045135704) and the other starts with a C (we were on the waiting list for about 2 months)... Can't remember the name right now. They're both from north of Calgary but make monthly delivery trips south of Red Deer. Those have been the only affordable sources we've been able to find. Depending on what you're feeding you may still be looking at a bit less than $3/lb.


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks , all. I have a number for a butcher in town and I may find some relief there, but it sounds like I need to accept the position that I am in. 

I came up from West Virginia.


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Success! I went to the butcher to get a brisket and asked them about gizzards and hearts and other scrap meat. Turns out they make raw dog food and have three varieties: chicken, beef, and chicken with bones. They grind it all up into 1/2 lb bricks and freeze it (see the pic). It's $2/lb - quite a deal. The name of the butcher is Real Deal Meats. They also have a great selection of meats for human consumption. Here's their website:

Real Deal Meats - Quality Meat Products

They don't list much and you won't find the dog food, but stop by and check them out. If I can get the ingredients from them, I'll post them here as well.


----------

